

Robinhood app – free stock trading - auton1
https://www.robinhood.com/

======
auton1
I wonder what people think of this? Seems like a good deal, but maybe less
great when it comes to, for example, tax time?

~~~
sidko
Hopefully they give all the documents required for tax on time. If they don't,
you can always patch it together through your account statements (more work,
of course).

There are a few things like ability to see dividends immediately (as opposed
to seeing them on monthly statements) that are not yet added. However, you can
trade all stocks for free, which is hard to beat.

